# ID this frog?



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

what is it?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

. have no clue. the try to look up native frogs of cali. im not even sure if they live their but it looks like a cricket frog to me.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Not sure what kind it is


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Pseudacris regilla... Although I need better pictures of the feet and head.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks like the ones we hit ont he road at night!!!


----------

